# Frog id please



## Sean_Mooloolaba (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello. I found these tadpoles in a small rockpool of a stream. The area is in Buderim, Sunshine Coast, Qld, wet sclerophyll/light rainforest. The eyelids are bright orange with a black stripe running from the nostril through the eye to the shoulder. there is a prominent white strip under this. They are becoming lighter green as they age. This one is two weeks old.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 21, 2013)

I haven't really seen enough of these at a metamorph stage to be sure, but I believe it's likely to be a L.gracilenta, based on distribution (it's obviously a tree frog) and ruling out other similar species such as L.caerulea and L.fallax due to having seen many of those at this size.


----------



## jordo (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like a metamorph Litoria dentata.
Edit: Actually agree with above statement, the square nose fits gracilenta well.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would also include _L. chloris_ as a possibility, as they have the same short,squared-off snout and the metamorphs go through the same brown to yellow to green transition in colour.

Blue


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 25, 2013)

They are either Litoria gracilenta or Litoria chloris. Most likely L. chloris if it is breeding near rainforest streams.


----------

